# Nissan Leaf Battery Packs and Motor CAD Files



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

G'Day Guys,

I'm looking to see if anyone has the Nissan Leaf CAD Files for the Battery Pack, and the Motor.

I can find the Nissan Leaf Battery Modules, which is handy.

I have also found The motor with the Inverter, but no charger as a 3D Scan file, however that doesn't play well with Fusion, as the provided .f3D file is not a true .f3d file, but simply a mesh file that's not overly useful for stuff. Like measurements, it snaps to the edges of triangles and not the edge of the component I am trying to look at.

So I'm, hoping to get some decent CAD Files, whether .f3d or even STEP or SLDSLAM so I can start mocking things up, 3D Printing test bits such as motor mounts and stuff, so that when I am ready, I can email all the final .f3d files off to a 5 axis machiner, and they can machine all my engine mounts and stuff so the conversion is as neat as possible.

My overall goal is to make it look like a bought one, act like a bought one, and feel like a bought one.

I did contemplate getting the motor out, loading it onto the ute, and taking it into someone in Brisbane that can do a high resolution 3D scan and then convert to a proper CAD file, however they wanted thousands for that service, and I was hoping someone had already done that, or done my other option, of just sitting down with a ruler and calipers and angle gauges and just recreating it from scratch in CAD.


----------



## julwaech (Aug 25, 2016)

I uploaded my Scan of the Leaf Motor:





Free CAD Designs, Files & 3D Models | The GrabCAD Community Library


The GrabCAD Library offers millions of free CAD designs, CAD files, and 3D models. Join the GrabCAD Community today to gain access and download!




grabcad.com





Maybe it will help you. It's hard to create a solid out of the mash. You can still use it for measurements. I would modify this adapter plate if you want to create your own motor adapter: Free CAD Designs, Files & 3D Models | The GrabCAD Community Library


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

julwaech said:


> I uploaded my Scan of the Leaf Motor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I was actually going to just dump the whole Leaf setup into the car as is, it'll fit physically, and then we have a custom drivetrain specialist in town who reckons he can make me custom CV shafts to suit, I'll just have to flatbed the car into him and leave it with him for a few days. He normally makes driveshafts for 1,000HP Drag cars and Top Fuellers, Doorslammers, and stuff like that. So this will be a piece of piss for him he thinks. However, like a Glass Coffin at a Funeral, Remains to be seen.

Though to me, this sounds like a more elegant solution than mixing and matching more and more parts, the more and more parts I mix, the more things to go wrong. In my eyes if I keep the things together that were meant to be together, I'll have less dramas overall. I won't have to worry about a clutch being 5mm out of alignment because someone machined the adaptor wrong ever so slightly, or screwing my input shaft bearing on the box for the same reason. I trust what I can design, but I'm not so full bottled on trusting things I can't make, so I generally overkill it (Like a 1,000HP driveshaft builder making my CV's, if he can make shafts for top Doorslammers, he can probably make something suitable for 80kW)

I've learned this from my mates doing things like Big Block Chev Motors into 4x4's, and Rotaries into Family Sedans and stuff.


----------

